
Candy Box 2 - duck
https://candybox2.github.io/
======
veidr
I played this for like 4 hours (while doing other tasks on computer), and it
was deeply weird. Here's how far I got:

bool candiesThrownGotChocolateBar=true, bool candyBoxBoxOpened=false, bool
castleBigRoomHovenHappy=false, bool castleRoom2LitFire=false, bool
castleRoom2TookObject=false, bool castleTowerFirstVisitDone=false, bool
castleTowerPStoneDone=false, bool castleTowerLStoneDone=false, bool
castleTowerAStoneDone=false, bool castleTowerYStoneDone=false, bool
castleTowerTookTalkingCandy=false, bool castleKilledNougatMonster=false, bool
cellarDone=false, bool dragonDone=false, bool dragonUnlockedCyclops=false,
bool forgeFoundLollipop=false, bool forgeBoughtWoodenSword=false, bool
forgeBoughtIronAxe=false, bool forgeBoughtPolishedSilverSword=false, bool
forgeBoughtLightweightBodyArmour=false, bool forgeBoughtScythe=false, bool
fortressRoom1ChestFound=false, bool fortressRoom3ChestFound=false, bool
fourthHouseFoundLollipopOnCupboard=false, bool gameDebug=false, bool
gameInvertedColors=false, bool lighthousePuzzleDone=false, bool
lollipopFarmPlant1LollipopButtonUnlocked=false, bool
lollipopFarmPlant10LollipopsButtonUnlocked=false, bool
lollipopFarmPlant100LollipopsButtonUnlocked=false, bool
lollipopFarmPlant1000LollipopsButtonUnlocked=false, bool
lollipopFarmIsProductionEachSecond=false, bool
lollipopFarmConstructMillButtonUnlocked=false, bool
lollipopFarmMillConstructed=false, bool
lollipopFarmDigPondButtonUnlocked=false, bool lollipopFarmPondDug=false, bool
lollipopFarmPondFeedingLolligators=false, bool lonelyHouseOpenBoxDone=false,
bool lonelyHouseShakeBoxDone=false, bool lonelyHouseBreakLockDone=false, bool
lonelyHouseKickBoxDone=false, bool lonelyHouseAskTheBoxToOpenItselfDone=false,
bool lonelyHouseLureTheBoxWithACandyDone=false, bool
lonelyHouseTakeTheBoxDone=false, bool mainMapDoneDesert=false, bool
mainMapDoneBridge=false, bool mainMapDoneCaveEntrance=false, bool
mainMapDonePier=false, bool mainMapDoneForest=false, bool
mainMapDoneCastleEntrance=false, bool
questPlayerSpellHealthPotionHasSpell=false, bool
questPlayerSpellTurtlePotionHasSpell=false, bool
questPlayerSpellAntiGravityPotionHasSpell=false, bool
questPlayerSpellBerserkPotionHasSpell=false, bool
questPlayerSpellCloningPotionHasSpell=false, bool
questPlayerSpellPPotionHasSpell=false, bool
questPlayerSpellXPotionHasSpell=false, bool secondHouseLollipop1Bought=false,
bool secondHouseLollipop2Bought=false, bool secondHouseLollipop3Bought=false,
bool secondHouseLeatherBootsBought=false, bool
secondHouseChocolateBarBought=false, bool secondHouseMerchantHatBought=false,
bool secondHouseTimeRingBought=false, bool sorceressHutTookLollipop=false,
bool sorceressHutBoughtGrimoire=false, bool sorceressHutBoughtGrimoire2=false,
bool sorceressHutBoughtCauldron=false, bool sorceressHutBoughtHat=false, bool
statusBarUnlocked=true, bool statusBarUnlockedCfg=true, bool
statusBarUnlockedSave=true, bool statusBarUnlockedMap=true, bool
statusBarUnlockedInventory=false, bool statusBarUnlockedLollipopFarm=false,
bool statusBarUnlockedCauldron=false, bool
statusBarUnlockedInsideYourBox=false, bool statusBarUnlockedTheComputer=false,
bool statusBarUnlockedTheArena=false, bool statusBarUnlockedHealthBar=true,
bool SuperRPGReward1=false, bool SuperRPGReward2=false, bool
SuperRPGReward3=false, bool SuperRPGReward4=false, bool
SuperRPGUnlockedHardmode=false, bool
TheCavePattern_ChocolateBarNowGotTheBar=false, bool
TheCavePattern_TreasureMapSawMap=false, bool
TheCavePattern_TreasureMapFoundTreasure=false, bool
theHoleFirstChestFound=false, bool theHoleSecondChestFound=false, bool
theHoleThirdChestFound=false, bool theHoleFourthChestFound=false, bool
wishingWellFirstCandyThrown=false, bool wishingWellFirstLollipopThrown=false,
bool wishingWellWeAreEnchanting=false, bool
wishingWellWeArePainAuChocolating=false, bool gridItemPossessedMainMap=false,
bool gridItemPossessedTimeRing=false, bool
gridItemPossessedThirdHouseKey=false, bool
gridItemPossessedBeginnersGrimoire=false, bool gridItemPossessedFeather=false,
bool gridItemPossessedPogoStick=false, bool gridItemPossessedHeartPlug=false,
bool gridItemPossessedAdvancedGrimoire=false, bool
gridItemPossessedSponge=false, bool gridItemPossessedShellPowder=false, bool
gridItemPossessedRedSharkFin=false, bool
gridItemPossessedBlackMagicGrimoire=false, bool
gridItemPossessedGreenSharkFin=false, bool
gridItemPossessedPurpleSharkFin=false, bool
gridItemPossessedHeartPendant=false, bool gridItemPossessedFortressKey=false,
bool gridItemPossessedUnicornHorn=false, bool
gridItemPossessedXinopherydonClaw=false, bool
gridItemPossessedPitchfork=false, bool gridItemPossessedTalkingCandy=false,
bool gridItemPossessedP=false, bool gridItemPossessedL=false, bool
gridItemPossessedA=false, bool gridItemPossessedY=false, bool
eqItemWeaponWoodenSword=false, bool eqItemWeaponIronAxe=false, bool
eqItemWeaponPolishedSilverSword=false, bool eqItemWeaponTrollBludgeon=false,
bool eqItemWeaponMonkeyWizardStaff=false, bool
eqItemWeaponEnchantedMonkeyWizardStaff=false, bool
eqItemWeaponTribalSpear=false, bool eqItemWeaponSummoningTribalSpear=false,
bool eqItemWeaponGiantSpoon=false, bool eqItemWeaponScythe=false, bool
eqItemWeaponGiantSpoonOfDoom=false, bool eqItemHatOctopusKingCrown=false, bool
eqItemHatOctopusKingCrownWithJaspers=false, bool
eqItemHatOctopusKingCrownWithObsidian=false, bool eqItemHatMerchantHat=false,
bool eqItemHatSorceressHat=false, bool
eqItemBodyArmoursLightweightBodyArmour=false, bool
eqItemBodyArmoursKnightBodyArmour=false, bool
eqItemBodyArmoursEnchantedKnightBodyArmour=false, bool
eqItemGlovesLeatherGloves=false, bool eqItemGlovesRedEnchantedGloves=false,
bool eqItemGlovesPinkEnchantedGloves=false, bool
eqItemBootsLeatherBoots=false, bool eqItemBootsRocketBoots=false, bool
eqItemBootsBootsOfIntrospection=false, number aTreeStep=0, number
cauldronBookCurrentPage=0, number fourthHouseCupboardStep=0, number
fourthHouseCarpetStep=0, number galacticWarsBestScore=0, number
gameSecondsElapsedSinceLastLollipopsProduction=0, number
gameCandiesAccumulated=2763, number gameCandiesCurrent=27, number
gameCandiesMax=562, number gameLollipopsAccumulated=0, number
gameLollipopsCurrent=0, number gameLollipopsMax=0, number
gameChocolateBarsAccumulated=1, number gameChocolateBarsCurrent=1, number
gameChocolateBarsMax=1, number gamePainsAuChocolatAccumulated=0, number
gamePainsAuChocolatCurrent=0, number gamePainsAuChocolatMax=0, number
gameCandiesEatenAccumulated=171, number gameCandiesEatenCurrent=171, number
gameCandiesEatenMax=171, number gameCandiesThrownAccumulated=2510, number
gameCandiesThrownCurrent=2510, number gameCandiesThrownMax=2510, number
gameCandiesUsedToRequestFeaturesAccumulated=55, number
gameCandiesUsedToRequestFeaturesCurrent=55, number
gameCandiesUsedToRequestFeaturesMax=55, number
gameCandiesInCauldronAccumulated=0, number gameCandiesInCauldronCurrent=0,
number gameCandiesInCauldronMax=0, number
gameLollipopsInCauldronAccumulated=0, number gameLollipopsInCauldronCurrent=0,
number gameLollipopsInCauldronMax=0, number gameGiftPower=0, number
gameGiftHealth=0, number gameGiftMagic=0, number
lollipopFarmLollipopsPlanted=0, number lollipopFarmTimeSinceLastProduction=0,
number lollipopFarmProduction=0, number lollipopFarmPondHowManyLolligators=0,
number lollipopFarmPondConversionRate=0, number
lollipopFarmPreviousCandiesProduction=1, number
lollipopFarmCurrentCandiesProduction=1, number mainMapDefaultScroll=400,
number playerHp=107, number questPlayerSpellHealthPotionQuantity=0, number
questPlayerSpellAntiGravityPotionQuantity=0, number
questPlayerSpellTurtlePotionQuantity=0, number
questPlayerSpellBerserkPotionQuantity=0, number
questPlayerSpellCloningPotionQuantity=0, number
questPlayerSpellPPotionQuantity=0, number questPlayerSpellXPotionQuantity=0,
number statusBarCornerStep=0, number wishingWellPreviousCandyWishPrice=1,
number wishingWellCurrentCandyWishPrice=1, number
wishingWellCurrentLollipopWishPrice=1, number
wishingWellHowManyChocolateBarsThrown=0, number
wishingWellHowManyPainsAuChocolatThrown=0, string gameLanguage=en, string
gameWeaponSelected=inventorySpecialNothingWeapon, string
gameHatSelected=inventorySpecialNothingHat, string
gameBodyArmourSelected=inventorySpecialNothingBodyArmour, string
gameGlovesSelected=inventorySpecialNothingGloves, string
gameBootsSelected=inventorySpecialNothingBoots, string gameGameMode=normal

